# Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie



## Annett (19. Okt. 2008)

Dies ist das versprochene Thema im Support.

Also her mit Euren Fragen!  



> Guten Morgen Hobby-Gartenteich-Gemeinde.
> 
> 
> Aus verschiedenen, wohl überlegten Gründen werden wir in ca. 6 Wochen einen Wechsel der Galerie-Software vornehmen.
> ...


----------



## rainthanner (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bitte sichert Eure Galerie-Bilder!*

Hallo Annett, 

das bedeutet sicher auch, dass alle wieder hochgeladenen Bilder neue Adressen bekommen, oder? 
Was letztlich bedeutet, dass in allen Beiträgen mit Bildern nur noch die berühmten Kästchen mit dem netten Kreuzchen zu sehen sind, oder? 


Sag, dass dem nicht so ist. - BITTE -



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie*

Moin Rainer,

jetzt bist Du mir zuvor gekommen....
Ich hab mal schnell den Beitrag von mir dupliziert, damit alle wissen, worum es geht.

Zu Deiner Frage.
Wir versuchen eine Lösung zu finden, in der die Bilder weiterhin zu sehen sein werden.
Deshalb verlinkte Bilder in der alten Galerie bitte nicht löschen, sondern nur runter laden und später in der neuen erneut hochladen.
Nicht verlinkte Bilder können aber gern zur Entlastung des Servers aus der alten Galerie gelöscht werden. 

Ob die alte Galerie unser Vorhaben am Ende unterstützt, werden wir sehen. 
Es läßt sich leider nicht zu 100% testen und einen Plan B gibt es dafür nicht. 

Technische Details können sowieso nur Joachim und Jürgen beantworten.
Mir ging es erstmal darum, alle User zu informieren, dass die Bilder gesichert werden sollten.

Vorübergehend empfehle ich, bis auf weiteres auf die Attachmentfunktion des Forums umzusteigen. Auf diese hat das alles nämlich keinen Einfluß.


----------



## Joachim (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie*

Mahlzeit Rainer!

Dann will ich auch mal noch:

Die alte Galerie wird vorraussichtlich bestehen bleiben, allerdings nur noch lesenden Zugriff erlauben, damit die Verlinkungen in den Beiträgen auch nach dem Forum-Softwareupdate noch laufen.

Der Grund ist wie oben schon geschrieben, das wir uns von der bisherigen Galeriesoftware trennen und auf ein neues System setzen.

Im neuen System werden die privaten Alben über das jeweilige Profil eines Benutzers erreichbar sein und damit direkt ins Forum integriert. Die unübersichtliche Liste wie bisher wirds damit nicht mehr geben.
Die neuen öffentlichen Alben werden auch künftig wie gehabt zu erreichen sein.


----------



## Doris (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie*

Hallo Annett, Joachim & Co 

Mit dem kopieren sind damit alle Bilder von mir gemeint, z.B. die für die Fotowettbewerbe , Teichtreffen usw.? 
Oder nur diese die ich in meinen Alben habe?

Dann weiss ich ja, was ich die nächste Zeit zu tun habe... nix mehr mit Spielen...​


----------



## Joachim (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie*

@Doris

Sichern sollte man:

- seine eigene bisherige private Galerie (diese Bilder gehen defenitiv "verloren")
- Bilder in den öffentlichen Galerien, wenn:
   - man diese nur noch bei uns in der Galerie hat
   - man sie im neuen Album wieder zur Verfügung haben will

Und "müssen" muss keiner was - wie sagt man noch ... "Viele Hände - schnelles Ende". Wenn alle mit anpacken geht es nunmal besser. 

In die bisherige Galerie haben vielleicht 3000 User Bilder hochgeladen, manche 1,2 oder 5 - andere 100 und das in X Kategorien. Wie sollen das 3-4 Leute in vertretbarer Zeit umsortieren? 
Als wir das letzte mal solch einen Umstieg wagten, gab es hier rund 400 User da haben wir die Bilder noch händisch schieben können - inzwischen haben sich die Userzahlen  verzwanzigfacht !!!


----------



## Inken (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie*

Hallo ihrs!

Ich find´s gut!  

So kommt man doch einmal dazu, im Album aufzuräumen. Denn Bilder löschen kann ich ja nur in meinem privaten Album, in der öffentlichen Galerie muss ich dazu immer einen Mod bemühen. Aber so lade ich nur die Bilder herunter, die es wert sind, mit umzuziehen.

 ...aber jedes Bild einzeln!

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, meine private Galerie mit den TT-Bildern komplett herunterzuladen, oder muss ich dort auch jedes Bild einzeln saugen? Meine bisherigen Versuche, das Album komplett zu kopieren, sind leider immer fehlgeschlagen...  

 Ich dachte, ich frag`mal...


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur neuen/alten Galerie*

Hallo Inken,

direkt in der Galeriesoftware gibt es leider nirgends einen "Knopf" zum Download der Bilder. Weder nach Kategorien, noch nach Usernamen sortiert. 

Evtl. kann Dir Joachim noch einen Tip geben, also nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Noch ist Zeit....


----------

